# How to sex a dwarf gourami?



## GDFish234

Does anyone know how to sex a dwarf gourami? I bought two dwarf gouramis a while ago, one blue one red, and since then their aggressiveness towards each other has only grown more and more. I’m assuming both are males and the fighting is for dominance (really only the red is aggressive, the blue gourami is usually minding his own business and will only attack in self-defense). The point is, I want to get rid of the male red dwarf gourami (probably move him to another tank), but I like his species coloration. So, I want to be able to identify a female when I see one (if possible) so I could put her with the blue gourami, thus there will be no more fighting and I can still have that species of red dwarf gourami.


----------



## petlover516

simple. females are a dull silvery blue-gray-greenish color


----------



## Fishboydanny1

the blue variety have very VERY faint barring in the same pattern as the males, but they, along with the red variety females, are still grey.


----------



## GDFish234

wait, even the red gourami would have the blue-gray coloration? Also would it be completely grayish or would it be just in a certain spot?


----------



## eaglesfan3711

Females are going to be MUCH duller than the males. Petsmart and Petco only carry males of each. Walmart is the only place where I've seen females. However, most females are red. Unfortunately, I have never seen female powder blues. Good luck finding them!


----------



## Fishboydanny1

just spotted yesterday: big al's has blue female dwarf gouramis! might want to take a look at them if you're in Florida....


----------



## hig4s

Start with a nice shrimp dinner


----------



## MediaHound

They probably keep back the female dwarf gouramis and female powder blue gouramis at the hatcheries because those are the cash cows.


----------



## flirtypup

Cash cow. WOW they only cost 1.99 here. Maybe I should start cashing in on this cash cow.*chicken dance All the pet store s here carry whatever they can get. Male, female, Gay straight, . In the groumi group Most male have a pointed dorsal fin, Females have rounded. Keep in mind these fish come from farms which can dammage their fins. Not all pointed fins means a male. But if it s rounded you can almost bet your paycheck its female.


----------

